# Avguste Antonov CD "An American Journey"



## avguste (Jul 12, 2006)

Dear Talk Classical members

I would like to announce to you the release of my first CD called "An American Journey"
Recorded November 2013 in New York, the CD was released this past week.
The CD features music by American living composers Robert Rollin, Matthew Saunders, William Vollinger, Samantha Hogan and Richard Zacharias.

To view and to order the CD, please go here . The price is $15 per CD.

Please allow 1-2 weeks for CD delivery

Thank you

Avguste Antonov
Concert Pianist
avgusteantonov.com
[email protected]


----------

